# Stefan in little TV competition



## Stefan (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm in a little TV competition right now:
http://www.hr-online.de/website/fer...p?rubrik=66981&key=standard_document_42089629

Click the text under the videos for larger versions. Today it's me vs a girl who can talk backwards (as it's German, I guess most of you here wouldn't even notice . If you want to vote, click "Stimme abgeben" (vote) then "zur Abstimmung" (to the vote) then "Abschicken" (send).


----------



## Bapao (Jul 20, 2011)

Although talking backwards is pretty cool, I voted for you .


----------



## Enter (Jul 20, 2011)

Die Rückwärtssprecherin is hais  i vote for here sorry Stefan
edit: it sounds like Hungarian 
edit2: I voted for Stefan in the end heheh 3min memo  i like it hehe


----------



## Tao Yu (Jul 20, 2011)

I voted you because you're the genius who invented the BLD methods that you use, unlike people who just use them, thus contributing to the whole speedcubing community and I think thats more impressive than talking backwards. M2/CP rules!


----------



## Stefan (Jul 20, 2011)

Tao Yu said:


> M2/CP rules!


 
But I used M2/R2!

Here's the scramble, btw (reconstructed/generated afterwards):
L2 B2 U2 B2 U F2 U B2 L' F' D B D2 F U F' R2 F2 L'


----------



## Tao Yu (Jul 20, 2011)

Oh, you don't make many bld vids... I though you used CP cause you used it in your world domination vid...You used it because Tim doesn't know the algs is it?


----------



## Godmil (Jul 20, 2011)

wait, can she generally talk backwards, or does she just learn a few phrases by listening to them backwards?

In the video was it mentioned that you invented some of the most popular methods?

Anyway, voted for Stefan, cause he's awesome. Can we vote again each day, or is it a once only thing?

Edit: Fixed terrible spelling mistake


----------



## Dene (Jul 20, 2011)

Where is my incentive to vote?


----------



## Stefan (Jul 20, 2011)

Tao Yu said:


> Oh, you don't make many bld vids... I though you used CP cause you used it in your world domination vid...You used it because Tim doesn't know the algs is it?



Yes I think Tim doesn't know them, and I have trouble when I have to do them slowly. OP is way simpler, safer and faster for that.

I'll practice some more and make a BLD video when I get sub2. That's the very least I have to achieve in order to not be ashamed.



Godmil said:


> wait, can she generally talk backwards, or does she just learn a few phrases by listening to them backwards?



I don't know, they didn't say.



Godmil said:


> In the video was it mentioned that you invented some of the most popular methods?



No, there wasn't that much time to cover everything, we recorded a brief explanation of the method as well and that didn't make it into the final cut, either. But I'm quite pleased with the result, they did a good job.



Godmil said:


> Anyway, voted for Stephan, cause he's awesome. Can we vote again each day, or is it a once only thing?



The winner will return day after day until beaten by someone else, it runs this week and the next. It's rather biased that way, the earliest entries would have to win like ten times in a row while the last contender just needs to win once. On the other hand, someone early could gather a "fan base". Anyway, it's not a serious competition, there are no prizes, it's just for fun.



Dene said:


> Where is my incentive to vote?


 
Well, ultimately that's up to you. I guess your incentive to vote for me might be to keep your hobby on the show, so it may prosper and conquer Hessen, then Germany, then Europe and then the world including New Zealand...


----------



## fiftyniner (Jul 20, 2011)

Ok, I think I got it:
I steamed the abs in dung, then the abs in chicken, all under stefan's vid.

Good luck!


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 20, 2011)

English Translation

Not that great, but understandable.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 20, 2011)

English Translation

Not that great, but understandable


----------



## fiftyniner (Jul 20, 2011)

antoineccantin said:


> English Translation
> 
> Not that great, but understandable


 
Yeah, definitely better than the incomprehensible abs and chicken.

It reads: "In the third round for the title Superdupermegahammerhesse called the Rubik's Cube genius Stefan yesterday's winner, _*reverse spokeswoman*_ Isabell out"

And the best part:" Stefan Pochmann from Darmstadt_* is an absolute genius, magic cube*_!"


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 20, 2011)

Best of luck, hope you win!


----------



## Hovair (Jul 20, 2011)

I voted for you stefan. keep up the good work


----------



## Stefan (Jul 20, 2011)

So... I just lost 49% to 51%... Dene, this is all your fault, I needed you.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 20, 2011)

seite nicht gefunden -.-


----------



## Stefan (Jul 20, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> seite nicht gefunden -.-


 
Yah, their pages for this are done rather poorly. This seems to be the only page they keep alive:
http://www.hr-online.de/website/fernsehen/sendungen/index.jsp?rubrik=66967
(or download http://www.hr.gl-systemhaus.de/flash/fs/allgemein/20110719_zauberwuerfel.flv directly)


----------



## Dene (Jul 20, 2011)

Stefan said:


> So... I just lost 49% to 51%... Dene, this is all your fault, I needed you.


 
Heh oh well. I only just got up, and I was not convinced by your incentive


----------



## Stefan (Jul 20, 2011)

Excuses, excuses...

Ah well, at least I got to keep the shirt:



Spoiler


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 20, 2011)

That shirt is incredible. I would have accepted that as the winning prize!


----------



## fiftyniner (Jul 20, 2011)

love the _winning _pose!


----------



## Dene (Jul 21, 2011)

Hang on, weren't you trying to get buff to be Stefan the Hulk? You're skinny


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (Jul 21, 2011)

Dene said:


> Hang on, weren't you trying to get buff to be Stefan the Hulk? You're skinny


 
You're short.


----------



## Godmil (Jul 21, 2011)

Awesome stubble.


----------



## AustinReed (Jul 21, 2011)

I just love the name "Superdupermegahammerhesse"


----------



## Ltsurge (Jul 21, 2011)

...grow a goatee. jks 
i voted 4 you


----------



## Stefan (Jul 21, 2011)

Dene said:


> Hang on, weren't you trying to get buff to be Stefan the Hulk? You're skinny



Yah I know, I still rarely work out and I don't eat much. I think I actually lost 20 pounds or so since I said that :-(


----------



## Dene (Jul 21, 2011)

BeautifullyDecayed. said:


> You're short.


 
Ya but I can't just change that.



Stefan said:


> Yah I know, I still rarely work out and I don't eat much. I think I actually lost 20 pounds or so since I said that :-(


 
Lazy


----------



## timeless (Jul 24, 2011)

Stefan said:


> Yah, their pages for this are done rather poorly. This seems to be the only page they keep alive:
> http://www.hr-online.de/website/fernsehen/sendungen/index.jsp?rubrik=66967
> (or download http://www.hr.gl-systemhaus.de/flash/fs/allgemein/20110719_zauberwuerfel.flv directly)


 
can u link the backwards girl video too


----------



## Stefan (Jul 24, 2011)

timeless said:


> can u link the backwards girl video too


 
She's still on the start page, the first link in what you quoted.

The next two contenders right after me btw were... ugh... magicians. Both using... ugh... blindfolds, and probably peeking. I'm rather disappointed that they have such acts in the competition at all, and very disappointed that they might retroactively make viewers think that I used trickery as well, just like the magicians.


----------

